# Steam Dredger Townsville - colored photos 1972



## sandy1000

I have about 60 or so colored photographs of the steam dredge Townsville that I took in 1972. They need a good home. I will post some pics in 24 hours in the Gallery. If you are interested in these please let me know


----------



## simomatra

sandy1000 said:


> I have about 60 or so colored photographs of the steam dredge Townsville that I took in 1972. They need a good home. I will post some pics in 24 hours in the Gallery. If you are interested in these please let me know


I actually have in my possession a complete brass port hole form her.


----------



## J Boyde

There should be a couple of my photos of the dredge in Townville, date about 1963.3
Jim B


----------



## sandy1000

simomatra said:


> I actually have in my possession a complete brass port hole form her.


What happened to her - was she scrapped and if so, when? I have some photos of her engineroom and in fact many photos of detail which would suit a modeller.


----------



## murchison65

I am very interested in the Townsville, and indeed any other Australian Coastal steamship. The Townsville was transferred to Brisbane in about 1983 and renamed "Brisbane", replacing her near sister Echeneis, which was then scuttled off the resort at Tangalooma. Brisbane was scrapped after about 1991, at which time, I think, she was the last reciprocating engined steamer operating in Australia(non-preserved). Her engines were all preserved in various places in Queensland. Hope this helps.


----------



## sandy1000

*Australian coastal steamships*

Hi,

Thanks for the information on Townsville. I also have a very few photos on each of the following older ships:

Trinity Bay - what was the role of this ship?

Cape York - as I understand it this supplied the lighthouses of Northern Australia.

I was impressed by the high standard of appearance of the Townsville. I photographed it in 1972 and it was in superb condition - at least as far as the paintwork was concerned.


Regards,


Geoff Green (sandy1000)


----------



## murchison65

G'day,
Trinity Bay was an older version of Townsville, dating from 1912, and was based at Cairns. After a short period as a floating restaurant there, she was sunk as a target in 1981. Cape York was a lighthouse tender but my info on her is limited. I'm too young (45) to remember most of these vessels personally, though I glimpsed Echeneis from across the river in Brisbane shortly before her disposal. She looked great in the light blue, with a yellow funnel, but I couldn't get access to her, and I could only keep track of her through my father's shipping magazines.
Regards,
Austin


----------

